# Bad behaviours or just a new stage in life



## Dexter321 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have a 22 month old vizsla named Dexter but have started to have some difficulties with his behaviours. We have had him from a pup and he has had loads of interaction with people and other dogs with no issues until about 3 months ago. He was castrated about this time but may just be a coincidence. 
On lead he tries to launch himself aggressively towards other dogs but only ones similar size or bigger. And also does the same towards some children. But not all. Seems to be picky about who he tries to grab. (I have a young daughter and fine with her and her friends once he knows them).
Off lead he has started to jump up and try to bite on occasions runners. Again he seems to choose them as not always. Makes a relaxed walk not so relaxed and don't know if there will be an issue or not.
Any advice?
Danni


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It hard to know what goes on in their mind at times.
I would keep socializing him in a controlled atmosphere.
Reach out to some of your friends with dogs, or even see if some of the HVF members are in your area. Longs walks with them will help him get back into the grove. There has been a lot of stories on the forum, of altered males wanting to pick fights with unaltered males.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I was having this problem with my guy after he was targeted by a couple of neutered males - one attack was particularly brutal (my guy was leashed, the other dog was not), and afterwards my guy became reactive to other dogs while on leash.

What has worked for me is to walk with a high valued food item in my pocket, always keeping my guy in heel. As we walk, I give him the command "watch me" and when he looks at me I praise and give him a piece of food. I did this a number if times, each time increasing the duration that my dog would hold eye contact with me. At the stage when you are just teaching the dog to watch you it is important to stay away from other dogs as much as possible. If you see one coming turn and go in the opposite direction. You first need to get a strong response on the dog watching you before you introduce other dogs. I started this command in the house and then moved outdoors.

Next I moved onto walking towards another dog, giving the watch me command, then treat and praise. If the dogs attention is on the other dog, turn in the opposite direction and get the attention back onto you. Depending on the level of reactivity of your dog you may need to start further away and build up to working closer. It may take time, but you are working to shape a negative reaction into a positive one.

Eventually you build up to being able to walk past another dog with no reaction from your dog, besides him watching you. I also practise putting my dog into a sit and having him watch me as another dog passes by. You could also do this with bikers, joggers, children, etc. 

Also, be very aware of your tone of voice (keep calm) and your handling of the leash. A tight leash will trigger a negative reaction from your dog. 

If you are having issues off lead I would keep him on a check cord and reinforce your off leash training. For the safety of others, as well as your dog.


----------



## Dexter321 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks. Some great advice. I will give it a try and see what happens. Just strange how he singles out some dogs and some joggers but is not bothered at all by others.
Thanks Danni


----------

